# Scrap wood guitar



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Some leftover cherry chail rail from a coffee shop..was not enough to do a coffee table..lol


































Regards Ian


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Godin brands use cherry and it looks good, and sounds good.
Maybe not the same type of cherry--but I have no doubt cherry can make a good guitar.

Looks good to me.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

We have a cherry Norman in the house. 

Nice looking so far.


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

I built a Cherry guitar a while ago. It was curly cherry. Sounds awesome. I think it is a much under appreciated tonewood.

N


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I know I have heard cherry guitars before, is that spruce topped? 

If I recall correctly people describe it as a bright sounding tone wood. There used to be a fellow on youtube that did sound sampling with tone woods so you could hear the differences, but I am not finding that today. I know in terms of finish that cherry looks really sharp.

Looks great so far :food-smiley-004:


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

It is pretty bright. Kinda like maple. I did a 3-piece back with maple. And then a nice bearclaw top.

Guitar sounds nice. Lots of bass. Nice shimmery high end. It's the guitar I play most right now.

Here's a couple pictures.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

neogardguitar, i am in love with the back of that guitar. wow.


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Neo..gard that guitar! Stunning! Love to try it..still have it? 

The top is going to decide the sound as it is western red cedar. Thin and the top moves big time! not sure how to take this one..Can hear it but it is not strung yet. film at 11.. 

Cherry is a nice wood.." This" wood is not like your regular guitar wood as it is not quarter sawn..nothing like rosewood and nothing like mahogany. Only way to find out is to build it. Body sounds better than last IRW. 

Back and sides I see more solid than the rest.?>? idividual luthiers set aside.. I am not trying to make them fly or last 100 years. I want one that plays best in my lifetime...film at 11...

Regards Ian


----------



## neogardguitar (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Ian

Yes, I still have the guitar. And if you are down near London you'd be very welcome to give it a try.

I had to look up where newcastle was. We have friends in Prince Edward County so I've gone by many many times.

Neil


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Slowed down the last few weeks but getting closer to a guitar..some new pic's..

































Regards Ian


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

*~*

I would like to see that guitar when you have it completed


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Well I finished it just before Christmas holidays and have been playing it ever since! Sounds fantastic and finding it hard to put down. Hard not to look at a chunk of wood any more without thinking it would make a great back.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Can I drop off my scraps? .. I would seriously like to play that guitar. Is that possible?


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Great job on the peghead! I really like the inlay work on the front and back. I've built a number of guitar out of cherry and they sound great. Cherry/Cedar is also a very nice sounding combination.

Josh


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome looking headstock
lofu


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Good job Ian!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Very nicely done....Did you laminate the X Braces?


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments! Quite a rush playing something you have made..that is for sure! I would love to see anybody play this and very open to it. Have an older sister made out of EI rosewood that sounds just as good. I'm sold on the side holes!! So nice to hear yourself better..

Lab123..I did laminate the X brace..good eyes!!...a couple of simple tests on an idea and I was sold! Construction by trade and have the good fortune to be able to learn something every day by so many talented people and get paid!

Regards Ian


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Hi Ian...I guess the strength to mass ratio was what you were experimenting with...I have seen guitars with carbon fibre laminations but have never tried it...Did you find that you could make your bracing smaller and still have the same strength as normally braced tops...I find this very interesting and may give it a try on a future guitar...You gotta love going outside the box ...Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I will pm you


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

Larry..like to know names!! I did sitka spruce quarter saw 3mm+...black walnut ..3mm+..sitka.. The black walnut has something? Just something read about description in tone? The laminated beam is nothing new to construction..but flex on an "X" brace laminated moves more with more limit in strength.? Something at play but I love the tone... Have a third one ready and top has the same tap..but sitka top not cedar..hard to explain.. Sound like a tight drum, full of energy!! Try it let me Know what you think?
Josh...last time I was in your town you had a Harvey's swiss chalet built...not as nice as a guitar..but it paid well.been a few years..you build some fantastic stuff!!And would like to see it in person!! Let me Know if I can stop by..

Alian Moisan Same thing! would love to see your work! Absolutely stunning.. I hit Montreal often...love it..

Regards Ian


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi Ian,

You're welcome to stop by and try my demos the next time you come to Montreal. Just let me know a few days in advance and I'll manage to schedule some time for you. It will be my pleasure!


----------

